# fluke fishing still



## beachbasserd (Oct 18, 2009)

fluke fishing still red hot. fish with a guy with a comm. hook and line permit
never thought there where so many fluke around this time of year.
most days he and i can boat over 200lb. a day 
there feeding on sand eels. along with the bass and blues.


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

Good for you.


----------



## beachbasserd (Oct 18, 2009)

*last trip*

made last trip friday befor the storm
still lots of nice fish within 10 miles of the beach
245LBs. on last trip
wish NOAA would show me where the shortage is


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

What are the rules and regs for Floundering at this time of year ?


----------



## beachbasserd (Oct 18, 2009)

*closed*

closed for sport fishing
open for comm. fishing if you have reserarch set aside


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

Ain't there a commercial fishing blog somewhere you could brag on?


----------



## beachbasserd (Oct 18, 2009)

*sucks*

i think it sucks that its closed to sport fishing thats my point.
noaa says theres a big shortage and theres fluke arse deep.
the other part is the hole reserch set a side its ok to killem as long as the gov. gets a cut.
and it aint braggen when its drop and pull all day.


----------

